# Phone to Ethernet connector? AND anyone used a microsoft wireless router?



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

is there such thing? a little box that will convert the ADSL signal from the phone cord to an ethernet cable? the card in his PC only has two phone jacks, so we need to connect that into the router.

then, the ethernet cable will connect into his new microsoft wireless router. are they mac compatible? i mean, logic says it should work fine, but i've never heard of anyone using one. will the airport card pick it up? 

thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i'm a little confused (it happens a lot)
i assume you are getting adsl over a regular telehpone line??
shouldn't the wiring goes as follows?

wall jack phone/adsl -> back of WIRED router -> computer with wired connection
AND
back of WIRED router -> cross over cable -> WIRELESS router -------- computer with wireless card

if i understand your post correctly

not all WIRELESS routers will transmit appletalk but they will all transmit tcp/ip which is all you need if you want to share files, send/receive email and surf the net

if you want to print to an appletalk printer from a mac over a WIRELESS router, it then gets a little more complicated but not by much

let me know if i'm even close to answering your question


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

The only problem I can see with a Microsoft wireless router is that it won't be possible to configure it from a non-Windows operating system. Once it's configured though, it should work with wireless cards from other vendors.

Of course, I've found instances where some wireless cards won't work with wireless routers from different vendors. Your best bet is to buy the wireless router from a place with a fairly liberal return policy. That way if it doesn't work you can always replace it with something else.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, stay away from the MS Wireless stuff, it is overpriced and annoying. Try a company that is a little more mac Friendly and standards compliant like D-Link, or Netgear.

From there it should be like this:

Wall to ADSL Modem with phone cable
ADSL Modem to Wireless Router with Ethernet Cable
Wireless Router to Desktop with Ethernet Cable
Wireless Router to Wireless Enabled Laptop wirelessly
(macspectrum just pointed this out too).

A point worhty of note, LD is currently selling the D-Link DI614+ router and the DWL-650+ Wireless caardbus Card together with a 100$ instant rebate. The card is normally 110$, so you are essentially paying 10$ for it. Also, through the 1st or 2nd of May they also have a total of 30$ in mail in rebates as well. So for 269$ worth of stuff you end up paying 169$ and then getting 30$ back in the mail.

The card wont work in a Mac Laptop (that I am aware of) but you can sell it on eBay for a few bucks and put that back towards the price of the router. In the end I wouldn't be surprised if you had spent less than 100$.

Check it out.

--PB


----------

